# Breaking up is hard to do



## lovesmanis (Oct 9, 2014)

I was seeing a guy a while ago. I found out that be had a gf so I ended our contact.

He kept on texting me, I blocked him.

He downloaded a free texting app and started texting me, I blocked him.

Over the past month he has been calling me from random numbers, I have not been answering the calls.

Today I made the mistake of answering a call from a random number. It was him.

He begged and pleaded for me to meet up with him, so I hesitantly agreed.

All afternoon I have been thinking about what I was going to do.

We had really hot sex when we were together, and I was sure that was. What he wanted, but I could not get the thought of her out of my head.

I met up with him and told him this. Kept my physical distance.
He was not happy. Begged me and pleaded. He wants me so much. He cannot have sex with his gf cause he wants me. He cannot complete without thinking of me.

I told him no and to stop and he pinned me up against my car and forced himself on me.

I got into my car and closed the door, he opened it before I could lock it and forced himself on me again. I pushed him out, closed the door and drove away.

Oh man. I hope he finally gets the hint.


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

lovesmanis said:


> I was seeing a guy a while ago. I found out that be had a gf so I ended our contact.
> 
> He kept on texting me, I blocked him.
> 
> ...


Uhhh... I think it's time for a restraining order.


----------



## D.H Mosquito (Jul 22, 2014)

Even if you don't want to press charges i think you should pop along and speak to your domestic violence unit or whatever at the police station so if it escalates it's on file already or maybe they already know of him and can help you.


----------



## Lon (Jun 6, 2011)

Several counts of harassment and a couple counts of sexual assault. Why have you not reported these crimes to the police. He would get that message loud and clear.

Or do you actually want a relationship with this slimeball?


----------



## lovesmanis (Oct 9, 2014)

Nope.

They will be the next option.


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

I hate that I'm even asking this, but have you considered changing your cell phone number?


----------



## lovesmanis (Oct 9, 2014)

Nope. 
I should not have to do that.


----------



## norajane (Feb 7, 2012)

Why did you go to see him? 

Breaking up isn't hard to do if that's what you want to do. Maybe you really do want to be with him and that's why you went to see him? You were hoping he had broken up with his gf instead of just wanting to screw you on the side? If so, lesson learned, I hope.


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

lovesmanis said:


> Nope.
> I should not have to do that.


Make no mistake -- I agree w/ you. But it's like I say all the time...

"'_Should_' ain't '_is_'."

I'd imagine that your loved ones would advise you to think of your safety first and foremost. Please at least consider doing this.

At the very least, maybe consider porting your current number over to a VoiP provider like Google Voice, which would likely give you more intelligent call management features.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

lovesmanis said:


> I was seeing a guy a while ago. I found out that be had a gf so I ended our contact.
> 
> He kept on texting me, I blocked him.
> 
> ...


*Call the police.*


----------



## Abc123wife (Sep 18, 2013)

lovesmanis said:


> Nope.
> I should not have to do that.


Have you told his girlfriend that her boyfriend has been cheating and that he has continued to pursue more cheating?


----------



## lovesmanis (Oct 9, 2014)

norajane said:


> Why did you go to see him?
> 
> Breaking up isn't hard to do if that's what you want to do. Maybe you really do want to be with him and that's why you went to see him? You were hoping he had broken up with his gf instead of just wanting to screw you on the side? If so, lesson learned, I hope.




I went to see him because I am the type of person who hates not clearing the air.
I believe in atonement. For me, it clears the air so that a person can start fresh in life. No reason to sit and dwell. 
It gives me clarity, peace and I find solace in it. I also give it to others so that they can experience those same healing powers.


----------



## 3putt (Dec 3, 2012)

lovesmanis said:


> *It gives me clarity, peace and I find solace in it. I also give it to others so that they can experience those same healing powers.*


If you truly feel that way then call his GF and give her that same gift of clarity and healing powers. She has no idea what she's involved with.

Practice what you preach.


----------



## lovesmanis (Oct 9, 2014)

3putt said:


> If you truly feel that way then call his GF and give her that same gift of clarity and healing powers. She has no idea what she's involved with.
> 
> 
> 
> Practice what you preach.



I plan on it.

He was driving her truck when he came and met me.
I memorized the plates and know the area she lives in.


----------



## sidney2718 (Nov 2, 2013)

lovesmanis said:


> Nope.
> I should not have to do that.


No, you should not. And telling him no should made him back off as well.

As long as you don't outweigh him by 30 pounds, talking to your local police may well be your best chance.


----------



## lovelyblue (Oct 25, 2013)

lovesmanis said:


> Nope.
> I should not have to do that.


Of course not but if it means you're going to be safe then I say do it.

Also make a police report in case this creep become a stalker.


----------



## NoChoice (Feb 12, 2012)

Ok, you were the AP in this tryst. Then you found out the guy was otherwise unavailable so you broke it off. Then you went to meet him "for closure" and "the healing of a fresh start". Then he acted inappropriately and you shrugged it off as if it were merely a nuisance to you, not even reportable?

1+1=4.....1+1=9......1+1=7.....1+1=3...I've tried and I can't make this add up. If you were done with this low character, lacking integrity individual then when he asked to meet you would have said NO, period. Instead you "hesitantly" accepted. Why did you hesitate, because you knew this was a bad idea?

Your selling but I'm not buying it. You wanted some more of that great hot sex but when you found him still involved with the GF(in her truck to meet you) your conscience about being an AP and anger kicked in and you left, or tried to as he was forcing himself on you, which you took in stride.

If you want this wad of scum who is cheating on his girlfriend then go for it but cut the "i needed closure" act. Closure isn't putting yourself in significant physical harm by meeting someone you know to be of questionable character. Closure is saying, from the safety of a phone speaker, that you are done and to stop harassing you. Do as you wish, but please be careful as this man may be more dangerous than you know.


----------



## happy as a clam (Jan 5, 2014)

lovesmanis said:


> I went to see him because I am the type of person who hates not clearing the air.
> *I believe in atonement.* For me, it clears the air so that a person can start fresh in life. No reason to sit and dwell.
> It gives me clarity, peace and I find solace in it. I also give it to others *so that they can experience those same healing powers.*


It's hard to achieve atonement with a psycho stalker.

And the only power he is feeling (forget the "healing power") is the power to harass you and force himself on you sexually.

You're playing with fire.


----------



## ThePheonix (Jan 3, 2013)

lovesmanis said:


> I went to see him because I am the type of person who hates not clearing the air.
> I believe in atonement. For me, it clears the air so that a person can start fresh in life. No reason to sit and dwell.
> It gives me clarity, peace and I find solace in it. I also give it to others so that they can experience those same healing powers.


Here's another who believed the same thing:










Think about my girl.


----------



## lovesmanis (Oct 9, 2014)

Thank you all for the advice.


----------

